

15 Quotes To Inspire You To Greatness in 2014 - kirtijthorat
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ilyapozin/2014/01/02/15-quotes-to-inspire-you-to-greatness-in-2014/

======
kirtijthorat
These 15 quotes from Forbes magazine are just amazing! Hard to find gems.
Great quotes can inspire us, motivate us, and help us get through hard times.

